# Lees for Bee feed?



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Can you use wine/mead lees in bee feed?

Could you convert the the bottom of your wine batches to vinegar, then use it to lower the PH of syrup and patties? 

Would it be better than apple cider vinegar, extra proteins and aminos.


----------



## BeeNurse (Mar 23, 2014)

I would love to see a reply to this thread. I make wine, and would think that all that yeast would be a good protein source.


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow, great thought.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I place my lees in my compost pile. They have a greater value there. As am avid wine and mead maker I will say this. I make a lot of the stuff and I in no way want vinegar culture any where near my winery. It is just begging for trouble!


----------

